# Atlas drill press gloat



## Dranreb (Aug 28, 2013)

A friend has just given me this as he thought it would go nicely with my lathe.

It bears a massive arc of shame and chipped pulley, but works OK, just needs a clean up, our cheeky postman wondered if Noah was the last owner! :lmao:





Bernard

P.S No... the postman didn't bring it in his sack...


----------



## RandyM (Aug 28, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Looking good. Get us another picture when she is all dolled up.


----------



## schor (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice press, you can get the parts list on owwm. I've done 2 of them so far, and built a puller block for extra speed changes. I also had the base and table of one of them surface ground, it was very far off being flat.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 28, 2013)

Excellent find on the Atlas, it is worthy of gloating!!!


----------



## Dranreb (Aug 28, 2013)

RandyM said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good. Get us another picture when she is all dolled up.



This afternoons work...






schor said:


> Nice press, you can get the parts list on owwm. I've done 2 of them so far, and built a puller block for extra speed changes. I also had the base and table of one of them surface ground, it was very far off being flat.



Yep, mine has a warped table too, my mate has a mill...thanks for pointing me to the owwm site, can't imagine how I managed to miss that mine of info in all my googling..:thumbzup:



Ulma Doctor said:


> Excellent find on the Atlas, it is worthy of gloating!!!



Not too worthy, found two broken teeth on the quill actuator gear, and the balls are gone from the bearing at top of the quill, these must been slack and fallen out when the drill was laying on it's side, plenty of grease in there so might come across them soon!

Bernard


----------



## Dranreb (Aug 28, 2013)

My mistake no balls missing, just me reading the parts list wrong, it was a loose spindle lock collar, now fixed and the quill is good to go..


----------



## schor (Aug 28, 2013)

My presses are 42b's but your looks to be a 52. Get new bearings, and see if you can surface grind instead of milling the table. Too bad about the teeth on the gear, how the heck does someone break that?

I paint all my tools with caliper paint, works great, cutting fluid does not peel the paint. Pull the spindle out and check the bushings, might need new ones if the things has been abused.




Dranreb said:


> This afternoons work...
> 
> View attachment 59654
> 
> ...


----------



## Dranreb (Aug 28, 2013)

schor said:


> My presses are 42b's but your looks to be a 52. Get new bearings, and see if you can surface grind instead of milling the table. Too bad about the teeth on the gear, how the heck does someone break that?
> 
> I paint all my tools with caliper paint, works great, cutting fluid does not peel the paint. Pull the spindle out and check the bushings, might need new ones if the things has been abused.



The top pulley has been really well hammered, there is nothing I can see to stop the quill rotating on this thing except the depth gauge which is missing, so maybe the gear jammed when the quill turned a bit and force was used to try and free it..although hitting the top wouldn't have worked!

Bernard


----------



## Dranreb (Sep 4, 2013)

Inspecting the battered top pulley, I now think that the top groove was worn and someone had the bright idea of dressing the top flange down a bit to close the gap, nothing wrong with a bit of lateral thinking!

On to the broken gear teeth, after some cogitation on what method to use I went for my default, SOTP engineering. :biggrin:

After doing the first tooth I remembered to take pictures, this is the second tooth..turned the weld off, ground the weld roughly to shape with a thin cut off wheel in a 4 1/2 angle grinder, then using a marker pen and much trying in the quill rack gear, filed it to fit.

























View attachment 60059





As this is a low stress almost nil speed gear hopefully it should be OK! 

Bernard


----------



## schor (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice job on that.


----------



## dogbed (Sep 4, 2013)

That machine cleaned up real nice. Love the old machines.


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 4, 2013)

nine4gmc said:


> Great job on the gear, any updates on the DP?



Thanks, not progress as such, house painting has taken precedence over shop time despite my best endeavors to prevent that happening.... 

I am a bit surprised to be honest that with all the eagle eyed Atlasians viewing this thread no one noticed the big problem....even though I didn't!  "jawdrop:

here's a clue.....




:roflmao:

Bernard


----------



## schor (Nov 4, 2013)

The pulleys being a little different height doesn't matter too much, but which pulley is destroyed there, the motor or spindle?



Dranreb said:


> Thanks, not progress as such, house painting has taken precedence over shop time despite my best endeavors to prevent that happening....
> 
> I am a bit surprised to be honest that with all the eagle eyed Atlasians viewing this thread no one noticed the big problem....even though I didn't!  "jawdrop:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 4, 2013)

schor said:


> The pulleys being a little different height doesn't matter too much, but which pulley is destroyed there, the motor or spindle?



The spindle pulley has had the top 'dressed' down I presume to compensate for the groove being worn round, no longer V shaped. I have a plan to correct this.

The pulleys take different belts, but I could use the smaller size OK, and the overall height means the belt will only run properly straight in one position which will do for now.

I'm hoping to come across a scrapped Chinese DP to rob a pulley off as they seem to lean towards the smaller belt sizes, threw one in the scrap a few years ago myself! :lmao:

The motor has a lot of end float, it moves maybe 3/16ths on start up, assuming this isn't normal can it be adjusted? It's a bushed shaft I think as it has oilers.

Bernard


----------

